# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Nấc thang lên thiên đường ở Minhu cà phê

## dulichnt

Được làm hoàn toàn bằng gỗ nên cà phê Minhu còn được biết đến với cái tên gợi lên sự thân quen, bình dị - cà phê gỗ.



Nép mình trong một con hẻm nhỏ trong khu vực sầm uất nhất nhì quận 1 (đường Lê Thị Riêng), Minhu như ngôi nhà nhỏ bằng gỗ của nàng công chúa đi lạc trong vô khối những toà nhà cao tầng xung quanh. Nhưng chính nhờ vị trí ấy mà quán yên tĩnh đến mức khi bước vào bên trong, bạn sẽ tưởng như những âm thanh của Sài thành nhộn nhịp khép lại sau cánh cửa gỗ xinh xắn.

Bé bé xinh xinh dành cho teen nên không gian bên trong của quán cũng được bài trí theo phong cách nhỏ nhắn, đáng yêu. Đầu tiên là hai chiếc lồng đèn cổ được bố trí cân xứng hai bên toả ánh sáng vàng hắt lên màu gỗ mộc mang đến cảm giác trầm lặng và ấm cúng.

Tiếp đến là những thanh củi nhỏ được đính vào tường theo trường phái khác nhau, lúc thì theo trật tự, phô ra những đường tròn xinh xắn, có lúc lại xiêu vẹo, xô đẩy nhau tưởng như rối mắt nhưng lại tạo nên nét duyên vừa mạnh mẽ, vừa nhẹ nhàng, có khi lại kết hợp thành bức tranh 3D với những lỗ vuông vức.

Đi kèm nét duyên được tao ra từ những thanh củi tưởng như là bỏ đi ấy là những chiếc rèm cửa với hoa văn tinh tế khiến như bạn đang lạc vào căn phòng của nàng công chúa Bạch Tuyết mà các chú lùn đã kỳ công chăm sóc khi cho nàng ở cùng.

Vào ban ngày, khi ánh nắng còn xuyên qua những ô cửa sổ, quán rực rỡ với sự phối màu độc đáo của những chiếc gối ôm tông màu đỏ trắng lúc nằm cạnh nhau trên một chiếc ghế safa êm ái, khi thì hoà hợp trong một với những hoa văn, học tiết ngộ nghĩnh. Còn đêm đến, khi những cây nến trải dài dọc cầu thang được đốt cháy, in bóng trên những thanh tay vịn bằng gỗ, quán chuyển mình vừa lãng mạn vừa ấm cúng. Nhưng thích nhất là những bước chân trên con đường nến cầu thang như thế, cảm giác như đang bước trên con đường hạnh phúc.

Quán có 3 loại bàn cho khách ngồi thưởng thức những không gian khác nhau. Bộ ghế sofa êm ái ngay cạnh cửa sổ cho bạn ngắm không gian bên ngoài. Bộ ghế bệt với những dải sao, trăng trang trí trên tường, trên mái nhà cho bạn cảm giác như đang ngồi thoả mái dưới một bầu trời đầy sao. Ghế gỗ cho cảm giác thân thuộc và dễ chịu.

Nếu đến quán, đừng quên nếm thử hương vị của Hương vị Hoàng Gia, Vườn trăng hay Tình yêu Nam Dương... những món nước được pha chế theo công thức riêng của quán với hương và vị đặc biệt hay ngắm nhìn cà phê 4 tầng: cà phê – cà phê – ca cao – sữa đặc, cảm nhận sự khéo léo của bartender tài hoa.



















Quán mở cửa từ 8h – 22h các ngày trong tuần. Giá các món trong thực đơn từ 25.000 – 38.000 đồng/món

Địa chỉ: Cà phê Minhu, 149/35, Lê Thị Riêng, P. Bến Thành, Q. 1, TP. HCM.

----------

